
Linux Security Summit 2019: Writing Linux Kernel Modules in Safe Rust - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyY01fRyGhM
======
geofft
Thanks for posting this! For more details, see our GitHub (there's a link to
the slides in the README): [https://github.com/fishinabarrel/linux-kernel-
module-rust](https://github.com/fishinabarrel/linux-kernel-module-rust)

Most of the exciting examples are in the tests/ directory, I'd recommend
looking there for a sample of what bindings we have so far. We're mostly
currently focused on writing safe bindings, but writing a working filesystem
isn't very far away.

There's interest in getting this incorporated from the upstream kernel
developers - in particular Linus has said he's open to the idea for non-
required drivers for now (i.e., a standard kernel build should still not
require rustc), but we can put Rust drivers in the staging directory in the
upstream kernel and get some experience with how it works.

Happy to answer questions :)

